# Setting up a REL subwoofer with Audyssey



## burningpanda (Mar 20, 2010)

I've got a REL subwoofer which takes high level connections (directly from the speaker connections of the receiver) plus the LFE (RCA) connection. I've previously used a sound level meter to integrate the sub but I'm looking at upgrading to a receiver that has been lauded for the way it uses Audyssey room correction (Arcam AVR500). Does anyone have any experience in setting up this type of sub? Thanks


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Audyssey works for the speakers and sub, so it will work fine for either connection method. However, it has twice the filter resolution for the LFE sub channel so you'll find it eq's the sub better if you connect this way.


----------

